# New member asks for assistance



## Chas (Nov 7, 2013)

Greetings, all;

I have just joined these forums in hope of some guidance. Can anybody recommend a newby a source of information that will give comparison recommendations, based on a music style?

My favorite music is Mozart, but I wish to expand my listening. Of particular interest to me are trios and quartets for strings. As an example, in my CD player at present is 'Vivaldi Cello Concertos, Vol. 2' from Ofra Harnoy. I would like to find a 'if you like this, then try ______' type of thing.

Or, if anyone has recommendations, please feel free to pass them along.

Thanks very much,
Charles Castell
U.S.A.
:tiphat:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Charles. I do have a book exactly like that. Check in here in a day or two and I will give you the details. I am not sure if its still in print, but I may be able to find something similar. Talk later...


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank forum member Ingelou for this one 
We all know that one, but now try this one

Here are some of my favorites in the trio and quartet genre which are pretty accessible to newbies

Schubert "Death and the Maiden" quartet
Dvorak "American" quartet
Ravel Trio in A minor
Shostakovich Trio in E minor (this one is much weightier but still easy to get into)
Haydn, ANY trio or quartet (I love Haydn)


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The Op 33 Quartets by Haydn are fun, clever, short, and still have a high quality of artistic content.

Next try the Op 18 Quartets by Beethoven (which pay tribute to the styles of Haydn and Mozart but with a unique flare that is pure Beethoven).

Also the "American" Quartet by Dvorak. Beautiful, driving, easily accessible, and full of artistic merit.

If you want your heart stomped on try Shostakovich's Quartet #8


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Almost forgot. Try the "Kegelstatt" trio for clarinet, viola, and piano by Mozart. One of the most beautiful pieces of chamber music ever written (they were also Mozart's three favorite instruments).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I managed to find it online, the title is *"The Listener's Guide to Classical Music: An Introduction to the Great Classical Composers and Their Works." *Authors are Kenneth and Valerie McLeish. Published in the early 1990's. It is out of print but I have seen it online second hand for sale inexpensively. The paperback version is cheaper.

Its a great book that I am still using. It covers about 100 composers, gives brief biography and description of their styles, and goes through their major works. Then the bit that's relevant to your question - it offers follow up pieces. One recent entry I read was Wagner, his Siegfried Idyll, and one follow up piece was Dvorak Serenade for Strings. The connection is that both works have that same sort of massed string sound, both where composed in the 1870's, and Wagner influenced Dvorak. The book also has entries on the basics of each genre (eg. concerto, symphony, string quartet) as well as a handy glossary of terms.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

If you like Mozart, this...

http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Haydn-The-Complete-Symphonies/dp/B001NBS5NE/


----------



## Chas (Nov 7, 2013)

Excellent!
Thanks to all, I have some enjoyable work to do. I appreciate everyone's input.

Charles


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> Thank forum member Ingelou for this one
> We all know that one, but now try this one
> 
> Here are some of my favorites in the trio and quartet genre which are pretty accessible to newbies
> ...


Dude - he likes Mozart! You gonna spring Shostakovich on [email protected]!?


----------

